# Rome VS. Burton VS. K2



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

BOA is great. Doesn't really have the pressure points of laces. I would go with the Focus (Double) system for sure. The single seems to leave a little to be desired. Problems are if you break the cable (which I have) is getting them replaced. If you have the extra cable it's pretty easy to do, unless you wound the frayed end into the spool. Then the spool needs to be swapped out. I did that once, an easy fix if the shop has the parts, but it's not something to do yourself. Replacing the cable is easy, took me about ten minutes. Being able to loosen and tighten your boots quickly on the fly is super nice too. One of the best features of BOA and none of the other systems can compare to that. 

Regular laces are tried and true and easy to come by. Some serious advantages there. 

Speed lace systems can break too, and are generally harder to replace than BOA and traditional laces. Seems like every company uses their own proprietary lace that is a specific millimeter of thickness and make up. So if the speed lace system doesn't have eyelet back ups for regular laces, it's something to be wary of.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

And regardless of the system, you want to get the boot that best fits your foot. So I would recommend trying on the boots you are interested in and going with the one that fits.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

*YouTube Vids with Rome vs. Burton vs. K2*

YouTube - OfficialSportChalet's Channel 
or 

CLICK HERE


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback!

:thumbsup:


----------

